# Does Exercising seem strange with IBS?



## Brian0003 (Nov 5, 2006)

Just noticing- Sometimes when the IBS gets bad I won't exercise at all because I am afraid that I will lose more weight.I like to exercise(Walk/Run) and I usually go about 9 miles per week combining the two.The past two weeks I didn't do either because my stomach cramped and I had diarrhea. I checked the scale and I lost six pounds.Needless to say it is almost like the diarrhea makes me not want to exercise.My waist size right now is 31; it was larger in high school(32).So; stomach cramping=weight loss=no exercise...


----------



## urbanfresh (Aug 31, 2009)

Hello Brian,I totally agree! I read everywhere that exercise is meant to help but if i exercise i need to eat more or i get too skinny, but I cant eat more because of my IBS-A! I'm 5'7" and size 8 so i cant afford to lose more weight.When I have IBS-D the last thing I want to to is exercise, it makes you feel like you're ill.IBS is such an enigma!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You shouldn't be losing weight- are you eating?


----------



## PeaLea (Sep 16, 2009)

some people are effected so differetly it seems when i get an attack i seem to be out of action for a week n my diet is very poor though i still eat, but eatin becomes painful for me within the hour an i need the loo alot more. now when i feel better my diet is tons better and i eat alot more its as if ive been on a diet n eat everything in site, doctor said is normal in naturally slim people like my self especially if you have ha no problems in the past, but apparently its alot harder for us to gain weight i always struggled even before i got ibs im 5ft 3" and a size 6/8 always have been skinny for aslong as i remember .. but now it seems as though ibs is takin its toll on my because like above i have lost 4 pounds, but again nothing ican do until it settles apparently..which is worrying...unless your on your death bed our doctors dont seem to do much and ive been in tears almost asking for help and they just keep sending me away with different pills, by the time i start feeling better i dont have a chance to change my diet to something a tad more healthy because its not long again before im under the weather! i also heard exercise helps but i refuse to of infear of losng more weight i dont need that added to my already bad enough problem. am not sure weather its because am newly diagnosed but it seems as though im on a roller coaster, for 2 weeks amonth am ok and for a week am poorly, my stomach becomes bloated i get bad gas, i lack energy (usually im the centre of attention with mates) So going from being a really young active 22 year old female and having a good social life, ive almost became a hermit over the last 10 weeks and its really winding my up, i can never sit still but because i feel that bad im constantly at home its runining my life atm! all i can do is grin n bare it n keep thinking there is alot more peopleworse off than me and onday i will be ok again!


----------



## MrBumwe (Oct 26, 2009)

hi all,,I suffer IBS-D and before all this i used to be a pretty active, but i too lost alot of weight initially and have since been careful to maintain weight.. Obviously there are days when i am so uncomfortable and drained of energy that exercise is not an option, but other days i try to do some light weights or slow paced cycling or a swim,,,, just so i am doing something.. usually late arvo when i feel more settled.I stay away from jogging and any cardio stuff that is too demanding, i figure intense cardio is just getting shed the kilo's and make me look and feel worse


----------



## jules546 (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm new to the IBS diagnosis and I'm a self-proclaimed workout fanatic. I joined a workout program at my school that incorporates U.S. Marine Corp techniques, Boxing and P90X into a 6-day regimen each week. So far I have lost 13 pounds.I, unlike most of you, have a problem losing weight even with my IBS-D. I get paranoid at school so I eat very little but pig out at home, because I know there's a bathroom available. I'm hoping to lost another 7 pounds before Christmas and to lose another 20 before May 2010 (when I graduate).I can't seem to find a balance between eating constantly and gaining weight, barely eating and losing everything because of IBS and incorporating intense cardio and strength training exercise.God help us.-Jules


----------

